

How Trello Onboards New Users - samuelhulick
http://www.useronboard.com/how-trello-onboards-new-users/

======
diafygi
> Hey there, tiny-screen-owner! There'd normally be a slideshow here breaking
> down the onboarding experience with annotations and such, but the details
> would be illegible at this size - sorry! Come back with a bigger screen,
> maybe?

:(

------
samuelhulick
Top-notch user onboarding. I do miss the "Sedate the Lemur" intro video,
though!

------
subverting
Cant you just post the index of all the demos instead of individually?

~~~
samuelhulick
I'm not sure what you mean. How so?

------
lessallan
Great breakdown

~~~
samuelhulick
Thank you!

